# need help



## Guest (Mar 2, 2007)

i saw these cool fish at walmart.i forgot wat thier called, i think theyr catfish............they are bluish, w/ darker bluish spots, long whiskers, and a greyish underbelly.they look like a catfish, only tropical.....................................................................and blue.

 any guesses as to wat this mystery fish may be????????


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

it could be pictus catfish they like softer water and can eat smaller fish that fit in there mouths.
at least it fits the description hope that helps maybe someone else will correct me if I am wrong


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

Don't buy fish from wal-mart...... Support your lfs instead.

http://badmanstropicalfish.com/profiles/profile70.html
I was thinking the pictus too... This be it?


----------



## Stradius011 (Mar 1, 2007)

It could also be an African Glass Catfish. Can you post a picture or something?


----------



## Corydora_FREAK (Feb 21, 2007)

> Don't buy fish from wal-mart...... Support your lfs instead.


Also Wal-Mart sells the most unhealthy fish, and the employees dont know a thing a bout fishkeeping


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2007)

Corydora_FREAK said:


> Also Wal-Mart sells the most unhealthy fish, and the employees dont know a thing a bout fishkeeping


If the fish are treated badly would we not want to rescue them? I mean, if they are being abused, we should try to buy more of them. To make them healthy and have a better life. Please, not bad feedback on my decisions.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2007)

Rescuing a few fish from walmart is not going to help anything. All you're really doing is supporting them so that they can buy more fish.


----------



## Corydora_FREAK (Feb 21, 2007)

> Rescuing a few fish from walmart is not going to help anything. All you're really doing is supporting them so that they can buy more fish.


Indeed 


> Please, not bad feedback on my decisions.


i am not trying to sound mean..  i want to be friends i am just simply stating that buying unhealthy fish usually ends up in a broken heart, and wallet.


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

hoofclopson I bought 2 pictus cats from petsmart within 1 week they had died,
I put them in a 33g breeder with 3 giant danios. they where carrying some fungus disease that almost killed my danios as well.
if you don't have a quarantine tank try not to buy from walmart and big stores like that due to disease's that might kill whats already in your tank.
try to deal with a LFS they usually have a bit better stock.
I wish you luck if you get some pictus cats they are a fun fish to watch swim and play.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2007)

i have a quarintine tank. and all my fish r from walmart.theyre healthy as can be, my oldest has lived for five years


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2007)

wat is a LFS?


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

hoofclopson said:


> wat is a LFS?


Local fish store(LFS)


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2007)

oh. well, any who.................... not to be mean or rude, i buy all my fish from walmart. i soley asked for some suggestions on a BREED OF FISH, not where to buy them. thank you , guppyart. you answered my question.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2007)

the pictus catfish is wat i want, and walmart is where ill buy them


----------

